# [SOLVED] Garmin 2009 Map Update Data Card stuck @ loader



## toytaxi (Jul 18, 2007)

I just bought the 2009 Map update data card for my Garmin Nuvi 660 (it didn't come with any instructions just says plug and play). It says City Navigator North America NT and compatible with the Garmin Nuvi 660 model. I plug the micro card into the provided adapter and then into my Garmin in place of my old card that says Garmin Travel Guide North America on it. It says loading software but then just stops when it gets to the screen that has the Garmin logo and the word Loader above it and stays there indefinitely. What am I doing wrong? I thought this was an update for my maps that are now 2 years old.

Thank you so much for any guidance. The Tech Support line for Garmin is only open until 7pm. :4-dontkno


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Garmin 2009 Map Update Data Card stuck @ loader*

Where did you buy the card? Take it back, did you allow it enough time to work? Try it more than once.........


----------



## toytaxi (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Garmin 2009 Map Update Data Card stuck @ loader*

Hello jaggerwild and thank you for the reply. I spent about an hour online with the Garmin Tech Support folks updating software and such only to find that the SD adapter for the card had a lock switch on it which was shipped in the "locked" position. Switching the lock to "unlocked" solved the problem. Apparently the Garmin has to be able to write to the card as well as read from it. Boy did I feel dumb. 

Thanks again,
Lois


----------

